# NRCHA Hackamore Classic/Snaffle Bit Futurity has started!



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you there? At the event?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@anndankev, not yet! I'm going next Thursday. 

NRCHA has a webcast on their webpage which I usually watch. However, they changed the company that provides that and my work has blocked it. :icon_rolleyes: I get the info from checking on their website for the updated results (they are good on keeping it relatively current) and through FB posts from friends who are there ...

Guess work didn't block the public feed! They block some things on the public feed, but now see I can get the live feed! WooHoo!! I'll get to see Roger and Charlee!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I was happy to see Sarah Winters to so well!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@jenkat86 - Sarah's awesome! She beat her husband (on her parent's horse that she is riding in the Hackamore Classic with this year) in last year's Snaffle Bit. I remember the announcer saying, after her run, "Well, Chris, your wife just beat the pants off you!" He's not jealous at all (and he's darn good in his own right); they are a great couple. Can't wait to see what she does with her parents SB horse this time. They should be up in a few hours.

Roger and Charlee scored a 208. Not too bad for Charlee as reining is not her strong suit. Will have to see how the herd (Thursday) & cow work go (Wednesday 9/28 - they're dead last in the draw) she's better on the cow than the dry work). They are just under a horse named "Grated Coconut". Seriously. Who names theses horses? :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

They are in the last set of the SB reinwork ... Sarah is up in 5 (so about 10 minutes).

After that is the Horse Show Class - Open Two Rein (after they do a drag), for those interested in see two rein cow horse going down the fence! Richard Winters in in this class, riding a client's horse (who he's done well on this year). He's 5th out ...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

SB rein work is done. Sarah ended up 2nd in reining garnering a cool $1250 for her horse's owner. She scored a 216 on her parent's horse, so is down there a bit. Her husband placed 14th on one of his horses, which is out of the $$. 

On to the SB herd work tomorrow and Thursday!

Richard Scored a 282.5 in the 2-rein. Not sure where that puts him (there is still the rest of his set and another set to go). Current High score is 289.5 (Monica Caetano who rides with our association - woohoo!).


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

1st day of herd work completed yesterday in the SB; final 8 sets are today. I only got to watch Sarah's run on Wright On Hickory and they scored a nice 416, puts them in a 3-way tie at 3rd in the open composite (but 1st in the Intermediate Open division composite) for the moment and in a 7 way tie in the Open herd work (5th in the Intermediate Open herd work). High score in the herd work so far is a 222.5 - DarkestSideOfTheBoon (One Time Pepto x Athleta) ridden by Russel Probert (he rides in our association). But with a whole day of herd work yet to go, the current standings are likely to change!

Hoping to catch Roger and Charlee in the 7th set today ... hoping they do well in the herd!!

Some of my cowhorse co-competitors/friends who are showing in the 5K & 1K are now in Reno with their horses ... sure wish I was able to go and show with them!! They show on Saturday. 

Lots of good action if you want to catch herd work on the webcast today!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Cynthia did not make the finals in the Hackamore Non Pro division.  But there are still three sets of Hackamore Classic action to catch after 1 pm if anyone is interested and then Hackamore horse show classes. 

Over the weekend they had horse show classes. One of my co-competitors won a little $$ in the 1K, but no one placed in the 1K, 5K or the NP limited horse show classes. It's tough to show at a big venue show, even if you are only showing in the horse show classes and not in the premiere events. My hat's off to those who went and showed!

But one of my acquaintances won the NonPro Bridle class and took home $3,684.60 and the buckle. He actually tied with another person, but in cowhorse, the cow (fence) score is the tie breaker and he had the higher score. 

I'm still looking forward to going on Thursday ... I'm sure lots of good horses will be in the SB finals and will look forward to seeing the horse sales.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm in Reno!! Got here in time to watch Sarah Dawson win the Intermediate Open Division on her parents gelding Dual N Tomcat for a $30K payout AND 3rd on Travelin Miss Jones after getting the cow in her lap on the 1st turn & slipping a few times in the run for a $10K payout AND squeezing out 11th on Wright on Hickory after getting a Terrible cow for a $2K payout for a total tonight of $42K !! &#55357;&#56891;&#55357;&#56891;. That's not counting all the preliminary $$ she won. Looking forward to seeing her in the open finals on Saturday. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Another Snaffle Bit over with. Next year the "official" SB will be in Fort Worth. That has caused alot of division in the NRCHA and some of the local western associations have started promoting their Futurities. But Ted Robinson announced at the Select Sale on Saturday morning that there WILL be a futurity in Reno next September (9-17) sponsored by Lucus Oil. Of course NSHA and the Idaho Reined Cowhorse Association are ramping up their payouts to also reap those people not willing to spend the $$ to send their horses to Texas. Should be interesting.

Winner of this year's SBF was Kelby Phillips on Duals Lucky Charm. This pair won the NSHA SBF earlier this year as well. I was there for the finals and it was awesome to watch. Finals results are here.

Of course, my favorite was Sarah Dawson, who got the high cow score in the finals with a 225.5 on Wright on Hickory. They placed 6th overall for a $25K finals payout. She came in 12th on her parents horse, Dual N Tomcat for a $10K payout. They got a pretty stinky cow, which torpedoed their chances for a higher placing. 

I attended all the sales, but did not stay for the endings (they were LONG). There were a few I was interested in the yearling Select Sale. One I could have afforded, but didn't bid on the chance one the ones I liked further in the sale were for an in-my-budget price. But that didn't happen. Most of those went for $13K+. :shock: He's Wright On a stallion showed by Doug Williamson sold for a small $38K. That was a steal to be sure. He's on his way to TX to stand stud. 

All in all it was a fun time. I wish I would have had more time and $$ (don't we all!), but it was great to go watch some great riders and great horses do their thing. Looking forward to what shakes out next year!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Just because I think Sarah Dawson is so awesome! Here's a pix of her and Dual N Tomcat (her parent's horse) in the fencework finals of the Intermediate Open division of the Snaffle Bit Futurity:










Here's her fence work in the prelims on Wright on Hickory:






and her finals run on Wright on Hickory - they scored the highest fence work score:






For highlights of her and her husbands' rein work runs ... check out this video:






Some fence work pix of Wright on Hickory and Sarah:









For an AWESOME photo of Sarah and Travelin Miss Jonez in the fence work (where the cow almost landed in her lap) go to this link. This pix is during the same run - the horse slipped a few times, but never fully fell and they just kept truckin' through!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We could of met up kewpalace! I'd bought you a $9 cocktail..lol!

Sarah Dawson did a great job, so cool she had two in the open finals. I was rooting for Nick Dowers, the "hometown kid". I think he is so talented. I have never seen anyone so relaxed in the show pen, inspiring. Watching the show definitely lit a fire under my butt to get motivated!

The change of moving the Futurity definitely sparked some debate. I am sad to see it go to Texas but it sounds like there will be some exciting new things coming to Reno.
This was a great article, it features the letter Bobby Ingersoll wrote to the NRCHA. Worth the read.

Insights & Opinions: Industry Migration - Quarter Horse News


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> We could of met up kewpalace! I'd bought you a $9 cocktail..lol!


I had a few of those cocktails when I was sitting in on the sales, LOL ... guess I didn't have enough to throw my buyers number up on a horse though! :biglaugh:

I wish I would have thought of you being there @COWCHICK77! We could have met up, it would have been nice to meet you! I had brought my non-horse Mom with me, so was running back and forth between the show and the hotel and/or a casino with her. She was mildly interested in the show, but enjoyed the gambling much more.



COWCHICK77 said:


> I was rooting for Nick Dowers, the "hometown kid". I think he is so talented. I have never seen anyone so relaxed in the show pen, inspiring.


Loved watching him too! So many in the open finals that were inspiring to watch. 



COWCHICK77 said:


> Watching the show definitely lit a fire under my butt to get motivated!


 Me as well! I keep looking out for futurity prospects, LOL (not that I will get one or if I did that I would show in a futurity!). I also can't wait for our next show (end of this month) after watching the finals! Until then, we have a few lessons in there and will be going to a Les Vogt clinic. So are you going to be showing this year or just prep and jump in next year??



COWCHICK77 said:


> The change of moving the Futurity definitely sparked some debate. I am sad to see it go to Texas but it sounds like there will be some exciting new things coming to Reno.


 Personally, I didn't hear anything at Reno, but have heard people were debating. I am also sad to see it go to Texas, but there will be other futurities that will fill the void. It will be interesting to see how many people actually end up showing in Texas. I know a few Non Pros who bought futurity horses before the announcement and are totally bummed because they cannot afford to go to Texas.




COWCHICK77 said:


> This was a great article, it features the letter Bobby Ingersoll wrote to the NRCHA. Worth the read.


Definitely worth the read and brings up alot of valid points and some which raise some questions. What I wonder is why they don't put more emphasis/$$$ on the hackamore classic and a two rein show since that is the roots of the NRCHA. They have some two rein classes at shows, but no premier two rein event at all. It's a shame; when I rode Pi in the two rein, it was a PITA for me & I vowed not ever to have another two rein horse. But when she went in the bridle this year, I realized how much good it did HER; that vow's been buried, LOL.

There is quiet a discussion of it all on the NRCHA Fans FB page. People bring up a lot of valid points, but the fact is the SB is now in Texas for the next few years and whether or not it "should" have been moved is moot. What people do about it - show there or show in local futurities, remains to be seen. I wish TX all the best in succeeding in the SB there. But there is no way I could afford to show there, even in the horse show classes. WAY too expensive for me.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

kewpalace said:


> I had a few of those cocktails when I was sitting in on the sales, LOL ... guess I didn't have enough to throw my buyers number up on a horse though! :biglaugh:
> 
> I wish I would have thought of you being there @*COWCHICK77* ! We could have met up, it would have been nice to meet you! I had brought my non-horse Mom with me, so was running back and forth between the show and the hotel and/or a casino with her. She was mildly interested in the show, but enjoyed the gambling much more.
> 
> ...


LOL, I didn't even get a buyers number. I kind of kicked myself for not since I've been thinking about buying another prospect.
I too wished I remembered you were going. I completely forgot about this thread until you posted this morning, would of been fun to meet!
Good luck at your next show with the new found fire, plus a Les Vogt clinic...I'm jealous!!!

Not sure about showing next year for me. I need to make some changes. I stepped up in the quality of shows I went to towards the end of the summer and come to the realization Stilts is about as far as he is going to take me. I love him and he is awesome to turn one down the fence and circle(or rope depending on the type of show) he always pluses there but he just lacks in his ability to stop hard for the herd work and the dry work. Admittedly some of that is me as well, not blaming it completely on him. I'd never sell him but I think I'm going to take him in a different direction. 
Hooey, the colt I'd originally bought as a futurity prospect will be five this year and is so behind in his training due to a major injury his two year old year, lack of money and life. He is much more talented than Stilts. With me just starting to show Hooey next year at small shows and looking to buy another prospect it is going to be 2018 before anything really happens I think.

I completely agree with you about the Futurity and I too read the discussion about it on the NRCHA fan page(hadn't checked it yet today) Good points have been brought up. I agree if they want to keep it traditional they should be putting more money up for grabs in the Hackamore and Two-Rein classes and less emphasis on the Snaffle. 
Some are worried about the sale moving as well. I know some that bring horses to Reno but would not take horses to Texas if the sale moves.(I'd like to buy those horses but don't have the checkbook for them..lol) It sounds like we will still have a show and sale it is just going to be different. I hope it all works out and for the best for the horses, competitors and association.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Good luck at your next show with the new found fire, plus a Les Vogt clinic


Thanks! Looking forward to the clinic. I like Les and have no doubt he'll add more fuel to the fire, LOL. Hopefully it will help in our last show. My horse is good; the problem is usually my nerves ... 

Sounds like you have a good plan for both your ponies. Will be looking forward to your reports on shows you take them both to, small or not! Totally hear you about the lack of $$ and life. I've had both affect my opportunities to show, too; but clawed out what time I could to get there. It has helped take my mind off of the bad turns in life. Next year, I'm hoping to expand our showing into doing some other things in addition to showing in other associations cow horse shows. Hoping I have the funds and time to do that!

I too hope it works out for everyone with the current NRCHA situation. I know quite a few of breeders in CA have said they will NOT go to Texas, but the NRCHA Snaffle Bit Sale is not the only sale they sell in, so I'm sure they will be able to sell their horses and the TX Sale will have plenty of breeders there who will make up any difference. it is going to be different; but that doesn't mean it will be bad. I'll cross my fingers that it works for everyone in some way.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Found the pix of Sarah Dawson (then Winters!) riding Star when we went to Richard Winters' All Horsewomen's Retreat. Here they are:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ that's cool!


----------

